
System Description: The Apple II (1977) [pdf] - ychw
http://twimgs.com/informationweek/byte/archive/Apple-II-Description/The-Apple-II-by-Stephen-Wozniak.pdf
======
CamperBob2

       The Apple-II cassette interface is simple,
       fast, and I think most reliable. The data
       transfer rate averages over 180 bytes per
       second, and the recording scheme is compatible
       with the interface used with the
       Apple- I.
    

Note that this is almost as fast as the _floppy disk_ drive on the Commodore
64. This is why people remember Woz but not the anonymous engineer(s) behind
the 1541 disk drive.

~~~
jhallenworld
To be fair, the C64 slowness was due to a mistake:

[http://www.lemon64.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=52439&sid=660bd...](http://www.lemon64.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=52439&sid=660bd9bc1f311f2aa17f8504670ff8dd)

~~~
CamperBob2
Interesting! That's a great post. I knew they were using an IEEE-488 derived
bus, but I wasn't aware of all the dirty laundry.

Woz's disk OS actually left a lot of low-hanging fruit on the tree as well,
but at least the hardware wasn't burdened with so many legacy bottlenecks.

------
505
Great to see this again. The description at the time of the video hardware is
important. My first computer, purchased around four years later, also had a
6502 and memory mapped video. Unlike the Apple, it did absolutely nothing to
interleave the video memory access - if the CPU accessed the video RAM, there
would be a momentary black horizontal line on the screen. Many of the Apple
II's competitors were the same.

------
taphangum
I wonder if Jobs wrote the copy on the Ad. It's brilliant.

~~~
jhallenworld
How about this one? [http://www.vintagecomputing.com/wp-
content/images/retroscan/...](http://www.vintagecomputing.com/wp-
content/images/retroscan/apple_adam_nude_large.jpg)

------
abecedarius
Anyone have a Breakout in, say, Javascript that's as short and clear as the
example in Basic?

------
aswanson
This computer beats the one I programmed in high school. 12 years after this
ad ran.

------
jdsampayo
woman on the kitchen 70's cliché propaganda

